# Get Mrs Cameron using cloth!



## Monkeh

There's a FB group atm trying to get the Camerons using cloth. :thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=126429444038433


----------



## Serene123

If I could take that seriously I'd tell you it was ridiculous :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

Why is it ridiculous?


----------



## Monkeh

Why do you think it's ridiculous?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Imagine... the PM's wife supporting saving the environment in some way... crazy or what? :rolleyes:


----------



## Serene123

She should raise her kids however the hell she likes.


----------



## Monkeh

Yes, everyone has the right to raise their kids how they like, but from an environmental point of view, and considering the position she is currently in, it would set a great example.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Serene123 said:


> She should raise her kids however the hell she likes.

Her husband seems keen on environment and climate change so... considering 4% of landfill is cloth nappies, it's actually a very good idea and would encourage other mums to do the same. :wacko:


----------



## anothersquish

It would, Mr Cameron himself says he is concerned about the environment and many people dont use cloth simply because they dont know about it so if it enlightens them to how easy etc it is AND they get to be SEEN to use more environmentally friendly products its not only good for that but good for his public image...win win!


----------



## Lisa1302

I can see the point, but I dont think she should feel pressurised into doing soemthing with her baby that she isn't 100% happy about, just because of who she is married to.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

There's no pressure in sending her some cloth nappies... furthermore, if nobody pressured each other or presented them with opportunities to change, few would.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I agree with Toria and Lisa. You can't try and pressure someone into doing it. It's not her fault she's married to David 'smugface' Cameron :)


----------



## Monkeh

...well, technically, it is since she chose to marry him :haha:

I don't think it's pressuring her either. And it'd make her look good :shrug:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, nobody is talking about holding her at gunpoint... just offering her the chance to see beautiful nappies in the hopes that she sees the light! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa1302

The thing is if she gets sent some nappies and then doesn't use them she will be frowned upon for not using them, people will say she had no excuse. I am sure she has looked into it before and maybe its just right for her. 
Dunno I just feel a bit sorry for her having to live up to peoples expectations with her baby because of who she is married to.


----------



## Monkeh

It's part of the territory though, isn't it? It just seems rather ironic that she'd choose to do something environmentally *un*friendly when her husband is so concerned for the environment.


----------



## Lisa1302

Maybe so, but who knows maybe she uses bio degradable nappies? 

It might get to a point of where to stop - is she frowned upon if she chooses to bottle feed because that won't encourage breast feeding which the NHS is pushing...

I still believe she should have the choice regardless of her husband.

ETA - off that FB group 
* '*'Caroline BoobyfeedingMultitaskingmumma Carty lets get is lovely wife breastfeeding publicly the new baby too! ''
- see what I mean!


----------



## Serene123

Human rights anyone?!


----------



## Monkeh

Breast vs bottle isn't an environmental issue though. It's not about what the NHS is pushing, but what her husband stands for.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I agree Lisa, it might seem innocent sending her a few cloth nappies but then people will start trying to get her BFing. Doesn't really seem fair. I'm sure she is fully aware of the choices she has, it's up to her whether she decides to do it or not :shrug:


----------



## Monkeh

How has BF come into this?


----------



## Lisa1302

Monkeh said:


> Breast vs bottle isn't an environmental issue though. It's not about what the NHS is pushing, but what her husband stands for.

Without wanting to turn this in to a political debate, that was just an example, but the Tories do fully support the NHS, the NHS support breastfeeding, so it could be looked at the same way as clearly people have already started to suggest on that group that she should BF publicly or promote it.


----------



## anothersquish

because *some* people have something against cloth and have to drag BF into an argument AGAINST cloth because they have no better argument? I dunno.....

Point is if someone knows about something and makes a choice against fair enough, its about educating and showing how great cloth is. IF (IF...I repeat IF!!!!!!) she chooses (yes CHOOSES!!!!) to use cloth it would be a great advertisement for cloth but also promote a more environmentally friendly option, which is apparently something her husband (and therefore Id assume she) believes in.


----------



## Lisa1302

Monkeh said:


> How has BF come into this?

Becasue people are trying to make her do something she maybe doesn't want to do - and that is another example of what some people may expect her do because it will encourage others to follow suit.


----------



## anothersquish

Lisa1302 said:


> Monkeh said:
> 
> 
> Breast vs bottle isn't an environmental issue though. It's not about what the NHS is pushing, but what her husband stands for.
> 
> Without wanting to turn this in to a political debate, that was just an example, but the Tories do fully support the NHS, the NHS support breastfeeding, so it could be looked at the same way as clearly people have already started to suggest on that group that she should BF publicly or promote it.Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

Make her....so people are actually going to MAKE her use cloth are they? :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1302

anothersquish said:


> *because *some* people have something against cloth and have to drag BF into an argument AGAINST cloth because they have no better argument? I dunno.....*
> 
> Point is if someone knows about something and makes a choice against fair enough, its about educating and showing how great cloth is. IF (IF...I repeat IF!!!!!!) she chooses (yes CHOOSES!!!!) to use cloth it would be a great advertisement for cloth but also promote a more environmentally friendly option, which is apparently something her husband (and therefore Id assume she) believes in.

who is that aimed at?!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I don't think it's got anything to do with people having a problem with cloth?


----------



## anothersquish

or maybe people have a problem with public BF then?


----------



## Lisa1302

anothersquish said:


> Make her....so people are actually going to MAKE her use cloth are they? :rofl:

oh go ahead and LYAO! 

She will feel like people are trying to make her do something, given her position if she is sent something and decides not to use it - do you think the people on that group are just going to say 'oh well' - not they wont and she will end up looking bad because she made her choice not to use them. 

I cant actually believe that people think its ok to do this?!


----------



## Lisa1302

anothersquish said:


> or maybe people have a problem with public BF then?

what?! 
why does anyone have to have a problem with any of it in order to use it as an example?


----------



## TTC4No3

anothersquish said:


> Point is if someone knows about something and makes a choice against fair enough, its about educating and showing how great cloth is. IF (IF...I repeat IF!!!!!!) she chooses (yes CHOOSES!!!!) to use cloth it would be a great advertisement for cloth but also promote a more environmentally friendly option, which is apparently something her husband (and therefore Id assume she) believes in.

very well phrased :thumbup:
Even if some well known celebrities started using cloth nappies (and actually mention they use them) it would promote them sooo well; can imagine the craze w/ the latest celeb tots showing off their fluff bums and all the moms wanting the same design lol.


----------



## anothersquish

You realise that noone is going to send her anything as she cant accept gifts from the public? So she wont be sent anything anyway and if people DID send something it wouldnt be given to her, it would be sent back.


----------



## AppleBlossom

anothersquish said:


> or maybe people have a problem with public BF then?

Nope, I don't think that's it either. I don't recall any of us saying "Using cloth nappies and BFing in public is wrong" just that you shouldn't really be forcing your ideas on someone. Yes, it would be great if she did both of those things. But maybe she has explored her options and decided against it


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

She was actually asked about cloth before, but she had 3 in nappies at the time and said it was too much. Fair enough, now she only has 1... so, if her only objection was that she had too many children to make it workable, it seems possible she'd be interested now.

It's not like BFing, at all. However, seems to be a lot of demonising going on for what is simply an idea at promoting something good.


----------



## Lisa1302

anothersquish said:


> You realise that noone is going to send her anything as she cant accept gifts from the public? So she wont be sent anything anyway and if people DID send something it wouldnt be given to her, it would be sent back.

Yes I know this, however the 'plan' of some people is to put no return address on it in the hope that she wont be able to return them. 

The sad thing was that some person replied that then she wouldn't know where to buy them from ... yes they just want to SELL something, that is what was important to them!


----------



## anothersquish

How is a facebook page forcing ideas on anyone? Or sending someone a polite email or letter promoting something environmentally friendly....I dont see how basic promotion is "forcing" 
If its forcing then any form of advertisement is also forcing ideas upon another person....


----------



## anothersquish

Lisa1302 said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> You realise that noone is going to send her anything as she cant accept gifts from the public? So she wont be sent anything anyway and if people DID send something it wouldnt be given to her, it would be sent back.
> 
> Yes I know this, however the 'plan' of some people is to put no return address on it in the hope that she wont be able to return them.
> 
> The sad thing was that some person replied that then she wouldn't know where to buy them from ... yes they just want to SELL something, that is what was important to them!Click to expand...

If they werent returned they they are given away to charities etc. SHE wouldnt get anywhere near them, it would be dealt with by staff. 
Many people dont know where to buy cloth nappies from....whats that got to do with anything.....


----------



## Serene123

Jesus Christ. I breast fed for 14 months I still think it'd be wrong to make her BF. This thread isn't about BF though, it's about a woman who is becoming a mother NOT for the first time who knows what she's doing. People are stupid for thinking they'll even get a say.


----------



## Lisa1302

It isn't forcing her as such - however it will put her in the position where she feels pressurised, if she doesn't do it then questions will be asked..is she too lazy, does she think she is to posh for poopy buckets? 
People wont let it rest if she chooses not to use them. 
People are already judging the poor woman.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Serene123 said:


> Jesus Christ. I breast fed for 14 months I still think it'd be wrong to make her BF. This thread isn't about BF though, it's about a woman who is becoming a mother NOT for the first time who knows what she's doing. People are stupid for thinking they'll even get a say.

:thumbup: and if I'm right, Lisa uses cloth nappies? As you say, this isn't her first child so I'm sure she knows what she's doing


----------



## anothersquish

How can someone MAKE someone else BF? How can someone MAKE another use cloth nappies? 

Perhaps its stupid to think that a person can make another do something they dont want too.


----------



## Lisa1302

anothersquish said:


> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> You realise that noone is going to send her anything as she cant accept gifts from the public? So she wont be sent anything anyway and if people DID send something it wouldnt be given to her, it would be sent back.
> 
> Yes I know this, however the 'plan' of some people is to put no return address on it in the hope that she wont be able to return them.
> 
> The sad thing was that some person replied that then she wouldn't know where to buy them from ... yes they just want to SELL something, that is what was important to them!Click to expand...
> 
> If they werent returned they they are given away to charities etc. SHE wouldnt get anywhere near them, it would be dealt with by staff.
> Many people dont know where to buy cloth nappies from....whats that got to do with anything.....Click to expand...

I am fairly sure the wife of the PM could find out where to buy cloth nappies from if she wanted.


----------



## Serene123

Perhaps it's stupid to pressure the PMs wife into something she may or may not want to do because her husband likes the environment. I like the environment, but I also can't be arsed to wash nappies!


----------



## anothersquish

Its a fact of life that whatever you choose there will be people out there in the world who think your choice is wrong, that goes for Joe Blogs and the PMs wife. To be frank I dont mind what she chooses to do but its nice to know at least she knew the options and made an informed decision rather than following the herd just because she knew no better.


----------



## anothersquish

Serene123 said:


> Perhaps it's stupid to pressure the PMs wife into something she may or may not want to do because her husband likes the environment. I like the environment, but I also can't be arsed to wash nappies!

:dohh: :rofl: no comment


----------



## AppleBlossom

I recycle, use energy saving lightbulbs etc. But I use disposable nappies...

ETA: Love your honesty Toria lol I don't use cloth nappies because I can't afford them and I can't afford to constantly have my washing machine on. I was going to start using them last month but it worked out to be too expensive


----------



## anothersquish

Lisa1302 said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> You realise that noone is going to send her anything as she cant accept gifts from the public? So she wont be sent anything anyway and if people DID send something it wouldnt be given to her, it would be sent back.
> 
> Yes I know this, however the 'plan' of some people is to put no return address on it in the hope that she wont be able to return them.
> 
> The sad thing was that some person replied that then she wouldn't know where to buy them from ... yes they just want to SELL something, that is what was important to them!Click to expand...
> 
> If they werent returned they they are given away to charities etc. SHE wouldnt get anywhere near them, it would be dealt with by staff.
> Many people dont know where to buy cloth nappies from....whats that got to do with anything.....Click to expand...
> 
> I am fairly sure the wife of the PM could find out where to buy cloth nappies from if she wanted.Click to expand...

exactly.....


----------



## Lisa1302

bexy_22 said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. I breast fed for 14 months I still think it'd be wrong to make her BF. This thread isn't about BF though, it's about a woman who is becoming a mother NOT for the first time who knows what she's doing. People are stupid for thinking they'll even get a say.
> 
> :thumbup: and if I'm right, Lisa uses cloth nappies? As you say, this isn't her first child so I'm sure she knows what she's doingClick to expand...

me? Yes :flower: (after a horrible break onto sposies I am back on the cloth!)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisa1302 said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> You realise that noone is going to send her anything as she cant accept gifts from the public? So she wont be sent anything anyway and if people DID send something it wouldnt be given to her, it would be sent back.
> 
> Yes I know this, however the 'plan' of some people is to put no return address on it in the hope that she wont be able to return them.
> 
> The sad thing was that some person replied that then she wouldn't know where to buy them from ... yes they just want to SELL something, that is what was important to them!Click to expand...
> 
> If they werent returned they they are given away to charities etc. SHE wouldnt get anywhere near them, it would be dealt with by staff.
> Many people dont know where to buy cloth nappies from....whats that got to do with anything.....Click to expand...
> 
> I am fairly sure the wife of the PM could find out where to buy cloth nappies from if she wanted.Click to expand...

I knew nothing about cloth before this forum... probably wouldn't have even thought about it or known how easy it is without it too. It's not about forcing, it's bringing information to her attention that has the potential for good.

I think it's a bit extreme to expect it's a big pressure to do so or even that she won't be getting very real pressure from all angles anyway, it comes with the territory... you run the country, you hold the potential for changes for good in your hands... and even if she doesn't directly run the country, behind every great man...


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Serene123 said:


> Perhaps it's stupid to pressure the PMs wife into something she may or may not want to do because her husband likes the environment. I like the environment, but I also can't be arsed to wash nappies!

Likes the environment? He's not 5...


----------



## Monkeh

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I think it's a bit extreme to expect it's a big pressure to do so or even that she won't be getting very real pressure from all angles anyway, it comes with the territory... you run the country, you hold the potential for changes for good in your hands... and even if she doesn't directly run the country, behind every great man...

^WSS


----------



## Lisa1302

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's stupid to pressure the PMs wife into something she may or may not want to do because her husband likes the environment. I like the environment, but I also can't be arsed to wash nappies!
> 
> Likes the environment? He's not 5...Click to expand...

what is it with people picking on other peoples choice of words today!? :wacko:


----------



## anothersquish

to be fair Lisa she did call us stupid :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

Is that not what you're all saying? Mr. Environments wife wants to use the wrong sort of nappies? Get a grip.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisa1302 said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's stupid to pressure the PMs wife into something she may or may not want to do because her husband likes the environment. I like the environment, but I also can't be arsed to wash nappies!
> 
> Likes the environment? He's not 5...Click to expand...
> 
> what is it with people picking on other peoples choice of words today!? :wacko:Click to expand...

:lol: well... it's just an odd way of looking at it. It's not about "liking" the environment... he's trying to save it for the good of future generations.


----------



## Serene123

Good for him, that doesn't change a womans right to do what the hell she likes (within limits before someone decides to pick up on that too!)

I must apologise after 2 months of not being on this forum I forgot how you have to word everything like a university graduate to be taken seriously :)


----------



## Lisa1302

I think the creators of the FB group have got themselves a bit carried away and not thinking the whole thing out anyway 

''His previous excuse was he had no time. I'm sorry Prime Minister, but that is just not a good enough excuse!

USE A LAUNDRY SERVICE!!!!''

UMMMMMM - is that not defeating the object of washable nappies - using a laundry service is not exactly environmentally friendly now is it?! :shrug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

^^ that's what I thought


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Serene123 said:


> Good for him, that doesn't change a womans right to do what the hell she likes (within limits before someone decides to pick up on that too!)
> 
> I must apologise after 2 months of not being on this forum I forgot how you have to word everything like a university graduate to be taken seriously :)

You think so? I'm pretty sure we're the minority here.

Either way, samcam has choice... you can't demonise people for trying to spark change in what is, quite clearly, a very gentle way... the greatest of people started this way. You don't get anywhere tiptoeing aroung hoping not to upset people. We're hardly slapping her around the face with it, just bringing their potential to her attention. 

If you don't like it... idk... tough tits? :shrug:


----------



## Serene123

Good point, Lisa :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

Gosh this is terribly funny.

Actually you could argue that using a laundry service is more environmentally friendly than using your own machine due to the scale they do it on (rather than teeny tiny 7kg or whatever machines at home) and they are efficient machines they use to keep business cost down. 
Plus keeping of the disposables out of the land fill is a very, very big part of the environmentally friendly aspect.


----------



## Faerie

I agree with Toria.

Ok, I haven't read through the thread so I will come back later but on first thoughts... I think it's up to her what she uses, public eye or not. Sure, I use them myself and I hope to make a difference and if someone asks me about them I'm happy to help but I'm not going to push my parenting style on anyone or expect them to change theirs.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisa1302 said:


> I think the creators of the FB group have got themselves a bit carried away and not thinking the whole thing out anyway
> 
> ''His previous excuse was he had no time. I'm sorry Prime Minister, but that is just not a good enough excuse!
> 
> USE A LAUNDRY SERVICE!!!!''
> 
> UMMMMMM - is that not defeating the object of washable nappies - using a laundry service is not exactly environmentally friendly now is it?! :shrug:

If everybody used a laundry service or even just washed cloth nappies at home then, er, you do realise it would save 4% of landfill, prevent the use of countless chemicals and be far better for the environment in so many ways?


----------



## Serene123

So?! Sorry but some people just don't want to use cloth nappies. Those who do ask for advice. I've asked about them before because I wanted to know, if people came to me and demanded I'd just get pissed off.

Things like that group put people like her in a very akward position because they are things that can be used against her.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Demanded? They're sending her info and a few nappies to try :/ It's not a big deal, seriously.


----------



## anothersquish

Actually many people dont know about cloth nappies and thats why they dont use them, they dont even think its a workable solution for them. I didnt with my now 5yr old which is why I didnt use them. I wish they had been better promoted then as Id have 100% used cloth for him instead of disposables. I feel VERY guilty about the thousands of nappies I threw away that are now in landfil and will take 400+ years to decompose.


----------



## Lisa1302

Yes I know all about the benefits of washables thanks!

I wasn't referring to the laundering, more the fact that they get collected and delivered in a van


----------



## Monkeh

I was going to reply reiterating the point yet again, but I feel like a broken record...

:dohh:


----------



## Serene123

Facebook groups can become a big thing though. How would you like it if someone started a group saying you shouldn't use your car anymore because you try to help the environment? It just isn't their place!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Still better for the environment, by a long way... are people really that clueless about how bad sposies are for the environment? :/


----------



## anothersquish

Lisa1302 said:


> Yes I know all about the benefits of washables thanks!
> 
> I wasn't referring to the laundering, more the fact that they get collected and delivered in a van

Less damage than is done by the rubbish bin lorries.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Serene123 said:


> Facebook groups can become a big thing though. How would you like it if someone started a group saying you shouldn't use your car anymore because you try to help the environment? It just isn't their place!

I wouldn't care? I'm a grown woman with a spine?


----------



## Serene123

It still wouldn't be their place!! Jesus... talk about miss the point.


----------



## Serene123

anothersquish said:


> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I know all about the benefits of washables thanks!
> 
> I wasn't referring to the laundering, more the fact that they get collected and delivered in a van
> 
> Less damage than is done by the rubbish bin lorries.Click to expand...

The rubbish bin lorry is still going to come though?


----------



## Monkeh

:dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

Serene123 said:


> Facebook groups can become a big thing though. How would you like it if someone started a group saying you shouldn't use your car anymore because you try to help the environment? It just isn't their place!

I think most people would strive to use thier car as little as possible if they really understood how badly it affects the environment. I know I try to use it only where essential and where possible we carshare with people we know instead of taking seperate vehicles. 
Its also why I recycle as much as possible and I actually avoid food products whose packaging is made from non-recyclable or non bio-degradable materials. Thats my choice, I wish the facts were more well promoted. 

It would be nice if everyone in the world could just be a SMIDGE less selfish.


----------



## Serene123

I'm not going to argue I don't care what she does I just think it's out of order for someone to start a group to pressure a mum into doing something. That's just MY opinion something I am allowed to give on here. If you don't like it just ignore it.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Serene123 said:


> It still wouldn't be their place!! Jesus... talk about miss the point.

People can do what they want... pressure groups exist for a reason...

Do you all seriously think that samcam thought being the PMs wife would be lovely and rosy? It comes with the territory... don't run for PM if you and your family can't hack the pace. :/


----------



## anothersquish

Serene123 said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I know all about the benefits of washables thanks!
> 
> I wasn't referring to the laundering, more the fact that they get collected and delivered in a van
> 
> Less damage than is done by the rubbish bin lorries.Click to expand...
> 
> The rubbish bin lorry is still going to come though?Click to expand...


So is the laundry van as a lot of people use the service.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I think we're all aware of the effects of using disposble nappies...


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Serene123 said:


> I'm not going to argue I don't care what she does I just think it's out of order for someone to start a group to pressure a mum into doing something. That's just MY opinion something I am allowed to give on here. If you don't like it just ignore it.

If you practice what you preach then you'd have ignored this thread in the first place...


----------



## anothersquish

bexy_22 said:


> I think we're all aware of the effects of using disposble nappies...

I doubt it. I didnt til more recently.


----------



## Serene123

anothersquish said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Facebook groups can become a big thing though. How would you like it if someone started a group saying you shouldn't use your car anymore because you try to help the environment? It just isn't their place!
> 
> I think most people would strive to use thier car as little as possible if they really understood how badly it affects the environment. I know I try to use it only where essential and where possible we carshare with people we know instead of taking seperate vehicles.
> Its also why I recycle as much as possible and I actually avoid food products whose packaging is made from non-recyclable or non bio-degradable materials. Thats my choice, I wish the facts were more well promoted.
> 
> It would be nice if everyone in the world could just be a SMIDGE less selfish.Click to expand...

How do you know how selfish or unselfish someone is when it comes to them helping the environment? We do a lot for the environment but it's none of your business just like what the Cameron's do is no ones business.


----------



## Serene123

Now I get why everyone moans about the mums in this section :shock:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Well if I'm selfish for using disposables then so be it. I might as well ditch my energy saving lightbulbs, shove all my clothes in the tumble dryer instead of hanging them out, stick all my plastic and cardboard in my general waste bin, turn my heating on full blast...


----------



## anothersquish

Its human nature to be selfish. Im selfish sometimes but I try to be less selfish when it comes to considering the future my children and grand children etc may face if I dont do as much as I, personally, can to help the environment.


----------



## anothersquish

Serene123 said:


> Now I get why everyone moans about the mums in this section :shock:

:rofl: you get funnier and funnier.


----------



## Monkeh

Serene123 said:


> Now I get why everyone moans about the mums in this section :shock:

Wow. Because we care about the environment and would love it if everyone did to at least some degree?

If you don't like our opinion why not just stay out this section then.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Serene123 said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> Facebook groups can become a big thing though. How would you like it if someone started a group saying you shouldn't use your car anymore because you try to help the environment? It just isn't their place!
> 
> I think most people would strive to use thier car as little as possible if they really understood how badly it affects the environment. I know I try to use it only where essential and where possible we carshare with people we know instead of taking seperate vehicles.
> Its also why I recycle as much as possible and I actually avoid food products whose packaging is made from non-recyclable or non bio-degradable materials. Thats my choice, I wish the facts were more well promoted.
> 
> It would be nice if everyone in the world could just be a SMIDGE less selfish.Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know how selfish or unselfish someone is when it comes to them helping the environment? We do a lot for the environment but it's none of your business just like what the Cameron's do is no ones business.Click to expand...

Actually, it's everyone's business... they have an example to set or what on earth is the point in having policies if they don't even follow them properly themselves? ... ..


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Serene123 said:


> Now I get why everyone moans about the mums in this section :shock:

Common knowledge... :shrug:


----------



## hopeandpray

i think family is off limits, what his wife chooses to do with their babies is 100% none of our business at all. i don't think it would make a huge difference to ppls views on cloth even if she did, an a-list celeb maybe but not her


----------



## littlestar

:rofl:

This thread has gone completely off the rockers!?!? :shrug:


----------



## anothersquish

littlestar said:


> :rofl:
> 
> This thread has gone completely off the rockers!?!? :shrug:

Yeap! Im laughing so hard I think Ive damaged my cheek muscles :haha:


----------



## MummyKaya

Omg, not even gonna go there... :dohh:


----------



## funny_face

This thread has gone a bit mental! :dohh:

Not sure why I'm wading in but anyway........

I agree with Squish/femme that it is hard to find info on cloth unless you are really committed to it and seek out info from a place like this :shrug: even then, with great advice from people already using cloth it can be hard to make that change over because of time/practicality etc. A lot of the real cloth addicts on here either didn't use cloth with 1st children or from the beginning as its hard to find where to start sometimes.
So while I'm not sure the facebook group will work if she's against it, it can't hurt to prove that times have moved on from the fold-your-own/giant nappy pin stages. 
And if someone high profile did use cloth, it would definitely raise awareness. Unfortunately in this society, I think it would do more good if Jordan or someone did it :rofl: 
But the real point is not about her being a high profile advert for cloth, its about her hubby campaigning on environmental issues and yet ignoring the mounting environmental issues in his bin at home:haha:
As someone said, he's no doubt got a nanny - and if he had to change a dirty nappy 3 seconds after changing the last, he'd maybe feel the rising sick feeling of guilt as he chucked yet another indestructible nappy in the bin :nope:

God that was a ramble........ It takes me so long to type, sorry if the thread's moved on from here (or been closed or something!!)

ps I think as well as thinking about the physical environment for our children, we should make sure we teach them to be kind to each other for their futures - otherwise they wont be able to have a healthy debate without it turning into fisticuffs :haha: Just sometimes wish people were as careful with their words as they were with their recycling.


----------



## Jo

:rofl: :rofl: Seriously???
How do you know she hasn't already got a huge stash of cloth?
You know some people do use cloth without making a big song and dance about it, maybe she is one of them.

Finding Info is not exactly rocket science, there is far more Info about than 4 years ago, jeez even toys r us and mothercare sell them, it is not so much a specialist thing any more

Yep using cloth does stop the landfilling to an extent, but it is slightly debatable enviroment wise if you are still using the washer and dryer and normal detergents that build up and also contribute to the enviromental effect.

If you want to be completly eco friendly I suggest using soap nuts as these are a naturally occuring cleanser, maybe some info should be sent to her about that, along with wool wraps and lanolin, just so she is getting it 100% right enviroment wise


----------



## Wobbles

Oh my ...the biggest priority of a highly respected position (the words on FB) is cloth nappies? I considered both options and my choice would not have been swayed by the prime ministers family choice. 

^ Personal view aside Serene
"Now I get why everyone moans about the mums in this section :shock:"
That's not fair - I've not seen everyone moan about people in this section specifically, in fact very rarely have to come on to it from reported posts, your comment make all those who use the section grouped as bad when you know people don't use all the methods talked about in Natural Parenting and some members indeed choke people with their own knowledge but lets not group all members or this section as bad because they aren't and it's not.

x

EDIT
Sorry for the mod then admin post (which we try to avoid) although Jo's is soley about nappies & tips :)


----------



## anothersquish

maybe you should join the group and suggest it Jo?
Soap nuts are great.

Arent musicals fun though? I enjoy them!


----------



## Lisa1302

anothersquish said:


> maybe you should join the group and suggest it Jo?
> Soap nuts are great.
> 
> Arent musicals fun though? I enjoy them!

arrghhh no really?! :wacko: Not that I've been since I was 5 though


----------



## Jo

See I wouldn't join and suggset any of the above as it is personal choice and TBH I hated soap nuts, left everything looking a little but grubby and not so good for stains I found.

Sorry the musical referance has passed me and my tired little head by :)


----------



## anothersquish

Oh you should Lisa! I used to act/sing. I was in a UK tour of Evita when I was 10/11. I have had an obsession ever since!


----------



## anothersquish

song and dance...musicals...nevermind :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

I only use cloth in the day, great if she uses it. Dont care if she dont though :shrug:


----------



## Jo

:dohh: Ah song and dance, told you I was tired!


----------



## Faerie

BTW, just from an interview I read (errr, in Glamour) apparently it's Samantha Cameron who is the green one and has opened the PM's eyes upto a lot of things. His own words (well, not exactly because I cannot be arsed to dig up the mag).


----------



## Wobbles

Jo said:


> :dohh: Ah song and dance, told you I was tired!

:jo:


----------



## anothersquish

Wobbles said:


> Jo said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: Ah song and dance, told you I was tired!
> 
> :jo:Click to expand...

:haha::rofl:


----------



## Jo

Cheeky cow bags :sulk:


----------



## anothersquish

Take it as a compliment, older and wiser dont they say?


----------



## Jkelmum

Jo said:


> Cheeky cow bags :sulk:

There oh so cruel to you :hugs:, I do wonder what you have done to them :haha:


----------



## Jo

anothersquish said:


> Take it as a compliment, older and wiser dont they say?

Don't know about that :lol:



serina27 said:


> Jo said:
> 
> 
> Cheeky cow bags :sulk:
> 
> There oh so cruel to you :hugs:, I do wonder what you have done to them :haha:Click to expand...

Wobbles just hates me, she is so mean to me:cry:


----------



## thelilbump

ok i haven't read this thread all the way through but i think it's gone the wrong way to which it was intended. I _think_ the fb group was just meant more to welcome Mrs C to the possibility of cloth and offer her a trial see what she thinks, afterall she isn't going to be claiming her Real Nappies for London incentive scheme vouchers like most other London residents are entitled to is she?


----------



## Jkelmum

Jo said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> Take it as a compliment, older and wiser dont they say?
> 
> Don't know about that :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo said:
> 
> 
> Cheeky cow bags :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> There oh so cruel to you :hugs:, I do wonder what you have done to them :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wobbles just hates me, she is so mean to me:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Lisa1302

thelilbump said:


> ok i haven't read this thread all the way through but i think it's gone the wrong way to which it was intended. I _think_ the fb group was just meant more to welcome Mrs C to the possibility of cloth and offer her a trial see what she thinks, afterall she isn't going to be claiming her Real Nappies for London incentive scheme vouchers like most other London residents are entitled to is she?

If that was the groups intention they should be more careful in how they set up the group 

''We think Mr & Mrs David Cameron should be using cloth nappies!'' 

Hardly a welcome.


----------



## Lu28

I haven't had time to read the entire thread but does anyone else think it's a touch ridiculous that someone like Mrs Cameron who has been there and done that with parenting and has been through some tougher times than alot of us would feel 'pressured' into using cloth by something like a Facebook group?! I'd have thought if she's even aware of the group she probably got some mild amusement out of it and moved on. If she uses cloth great. I doubt she'll lose any sleep over the 'pressure' she's feeling from the group. And if it raises awareness generally about cloth nappies then that's great too.


----------



## Kota

christ, I would have loved it if someone had thrown some trial nappies at me while I was pregnant, I had no idea about just how easy it is to use cloth and imagined them all to be terry towelling squares like they were when I was a baby. 

perhaps the way it has gone is not ideal but the intention was good.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Can you imagine, Kota? "Oh nooo, helllp... a custom weenotions... please god no!" :rofl:


----------



## henny

i cant wait to get my full stash of cloth nappies and wished i had know about this area on bnb sooner. They are lovely supportive people. I wish I was offered some cloth nappies to get me started :thumbup:


----------



## henny

please offer me a bumble bee striped weenotion nappy :haha:


----------



## mommyof3co

Seriously? This is quite amusing, can't believe it's worth any kind of argument/disagreement....they will choose what they want. Though I don't know them/of them in any way since I'm in the US, I assume it's like any public figure. They probably get tons of mail, tons of people telling them what they should and shouldn't do, people bashing their choices no matter what they are. I really don't see what the big deal is about the FB page? Most likely they won't even know it exists and if it does it will just go into the pile of other stuff about them. 

I have to say though, just because you've been a parent before doesn't mean you know what you're doing. I have changed tons since having Landon and I didn't know people still used cloth when he was a baby. I thought the only cloth there was is prefolds, no clue about all the modern diapers. Maybe she doesn't either and if she sees it maybe she will look into it more? I doubt that a page with 422 followers is going to make her feel like she HAS to or she will look horrible. I think people that make negative comments about cloth and the washing haven't actually tried it...it's not nearly as much as it seems


----------



## Kota

:rofl:

eta: this is at henny & femmes comments, not your mummyof3.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

henny said:


> please offer me a bumble bee striped weenotion nappy :haha:

:o do they do bumblebee nappies? The cushie we have is awkwaaard.


----------



## Lisa1302

mommyof3co said:


> Seriously? This is quite amusing, can't believe it's worth any kind of argument/disagreement....they will choose what they want. Though I don't know them/of them in any way since I'm in the US, I assume it's like any public figure. They probably get tons of mail, tons of people telling them what they should and shouldn't do, people bashing their choices no matter what they are. I really don't see what the big deal is about the FB page? Most likely they won't even know it exists and if it does it will just go into the pile of other stuff about them.
> 
> I have to say though, just because you've been a parent before doesn't mean you know what you're doing. I have changed tons since having Landon and I didn't know people still used cloth when he was a baby. I thought the only cloth there was is prefolds, no clue about all the modern diapers. Maybe she doesn't either and if she sees it maybe she will look into it more? I doubt that a page with 422 followers is going to make her feel like she HAS to or she will look horrible. I think people that make negative comments about cloth and the washing haven't actually tried it...it's not nearly as much as it seems

It isn't just the FB page that is the issue - they planned to (whether they have or not I don't know ) go to the newspapers and copy cabinets ministers in on emails about getting her to use cloth! 

It was not just simply a FB group saying 'wouldnt it be good if she used cloth', it was a full on pressure campaign against a soon to be mum based on the her husbands role. 

Next thing would be the poor woman getting heckled in the streets for her choices :dohh:


----------



## twiggy56

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Serene123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to argue I don't care what she does I just think it's out of order for someone to start a group to pressure a mum into doing something. That's just MY opinion something I am allowed to give on here. If you don't like it just ignore it.
> 
> If you practice what you preach then you'd have ignored this thread in the first place...Click to expand...

EXACTLY. On the money there Femme



Serene123 said:


> Now I get why everyone moans about the mums in this section :shock:

Woah. THATS personal- you just crossed a line there :nope:


----------



## Lu28

Lisa1302 said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Seriously? This is quite amusing, can't believe it's worth any kind of argument/disagreement....they will choose what they want. Though I don't know them/of them in any way since I'm in the US, I assume it's like any public figure. They probably get tons of mail, tons of people telling them what they should and shouldn't do, people bashing their choices no matter what they are. I really don't see what the big deal is about the FB page? Most likely they won't even know it exists and if it does it will just go into the pile of other stuff about them.
> 
> I have to say though, just because you've been a parent before doesn't mean you know what you're doing. I have changed tons since having Landon and I didn't know people still used cloth when he was a baby. I thought the only cloth there was is prefolds, no clue about all the modern diapers. Maybe she doesn't either and if she sees it maybe she will look into it more? I doubt that a page with 422 followers is going to make her feel like she HAS to or she will look horrible. I think people that make negative comments about cloth and the washing haven't actually tried it...it's not nearly as much as it seems
> 
> It isn't just the FB page that is the issue - they planned to (whether they have or not I don't know ) go to the newspapers and copy cabinets ministers in on emails about getting her to use cloth!
> 
> It was not just simply a FB group saying 'wouldnt it be good if she used cloth', it was a full on pressure campaign against a soon to be mum based on the her husbands role.
> 
> Next thing would be the poor woman getting heckled in the streets for her choices :dohh:Click to expand...

But Lisa do you honestly think she'll feel in any way pressured by something like that? She lives in the public eye and has done for a great number of years and I suspect she's a little more robust than that. The newspapers have and will write all sorts of things which those in the public eye at some point have to choose to ignore. I doubt her using cloth nappies or not will end up on the front page of a reputable paper! And again cabinet ministers see so many emails that something this minor isn't going to end up on their radar.

I think people are giving a little too much credit to what is an innocent group that is not going to make any real impact.


----------



## Lisa1302

Lu28 said:


> Lisa1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Seriously? This is quite amusing, can't believe it's worth any kind of argument/disagreement....they will choose what they want. Though I don't know them/of them in any way since I'm in the US, I assume it's like any public figure. They probably get tons of mail, tons of people telling them what they should and shouldn't do, people bashing their choices no matter what they are. I really don't see what the big deal is about the FB page? Most likely they won't even know it exists and if it does it will just go into the pile of other stuff about them.
> 
> I have to say though, just because you've been a parent before doesn't mean you know what you're doing. I have changed tons since having Landon and I didn't know people still used cloth when he was a baby. I thought the only cloth there was is prefolds, no clue about all the modern diapers. Maybe she doesn't either and if she sees it maybe she will look into it more? I doubt that a page with 422 followers is going to make her feel like she HAS to or she will look horrible. I think people that make negative comments about cloth and the washing haven't actually tried it...it's not nearly as much as it seems
> 
> It isn't just the FB page that is the issue - they planned to (whether they have or not I don't know ) go to the newspapers and copy cabinets ministers in on emails about getting her to use cloth!
> 
> It was not just simply a FB group saying 'wouldnt it be good if she used cloth', it was a full on pressure campaign against a soon to be mum based on the her husbands role.
> 
> Next thing would be the poor woman getting heckled in the streets for her choices :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> But Lisa do you honestly think she'll feel in any way pressured by something like that? She lives in the public eye and has done for a great number of years and I suspect she's a little more robust than that. The newspapers have and will write all sorts of things which those in the public eye at some point have to choose to ignore. I doubt her using cloth nappies or not will end up on the front page of a reputable paper! And again cabinet ministers see so many emails that something this minor isn't going to end up on their radar.
> 
> I think people are giving a little too much credit to what is an innocent group that is not going to make any real impact.Click to expand...

That doesn't mean that the crap she deals with already should be made worse by being made out to be *whatever the people on FB think she is for not using them*

I hope she doesn't feel bad about any decision she makes.


----------



## Lu28

I really doubt she feels bad about any decisions she makes because of something as minor as a facebook group...


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Actually, I think if her husband feels passionately about the environment then she should feel bad about using disposables if there's any conceivable way she could incorporate cloth into her life. She's in a position of responsibility and I don't think she's immune to responsibility just because she's a mother. Mother isn't a title you can hide behind and do as you wish without question just because you happened to give birth... you're as accountable for your choices and mistakes as much as the next person. I don't breeze through life expecting never to be challenged for my thoughts and opinons, if I did then I'd be constantly offended. I certainly didn't give birth and then think "phew, now I'm a mum nobody will dare question me ever again".

Yet, this seems to happen to so many other women :/


----------



## henny

FemmeEnceinte said:


> henny said:
> 
> 
> please offer me a bumble bee striped weenotion nappy :haha:
> 
> :o do they do bumblebee nappies? The cushie we have is awkwaaard.Click to expand...

They look like bumble bee stripes-i might have to convince dh to allow me to get one :haha: i did look at the cushie one though.


----------



## Lisa1302

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Actually, I think if her husband feels passionately about the environment then she should feel bad about using disposables if there's any conceivable way she could incorporate cloth into her life. She's in a position of responsibility and I don't think she's immune to responsibility just because she's a mother. Mother isn't a title you can hide behind and do as you wish without question just because you happened to give birth... you're as accountable for your choices and mistakes as much as the next person. I don't breeze through life expecting never to be challenged for my thoughts and opinons, if I did then I'd be constantly offended. I certainly didn't give birth and then think "phew, now I'm a mum nobody will dare question me ever again".
> 
> Yet, this seems to happen to so many other women :/

so everyone who uses sposies should feel bad? 

how about the fact some people cant afford it , and no the washables are cheaper thing doesnt always apply, because some people live from one week to the next and do not have spare money to but washables so have to buy what they can each week which tends to be disposbales.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Why do SOME people seem intent on starting arguements.... :shrug: 

I think its a fab idea to just let her know about cloth nappies, not force her to do anything. 

But tbh would we even know what she did??? I mean when cherie Blair had Leo did we even know if she BF? What nappies she used?? and other parenting choices...


----------



## Lisa1302

Panda_Ally said:


> Why do SOME people seem intent on starting arguements.... :shrug:
> 
> I think its a fab idea to just let her know about cloth nappies, not force her to do anything.
> 
> But tbh would we even know what she did??? I mean when cherie Blair had Leo did we even know if she BF? What nappies she used?? and other parenting choices...

who has started an argument? its a discussion :dohh:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Removed, im staying out of it. x


----------



## mommyof3co

I really doubt any paper is going to pick up this story...really now. It's not something important. Even if those people do go to the news and papers it's doubtful anything would actually run...or that she would even see it. A lot of people in the public eye don't even read that stuff because there is always something about them and a lot of the time negative. I doubt she even cares what others think of what is on her baby's bum. I don't see the harm in sending her the info anyways, she's a grown woman she can make her own choices. As parents we are always bombarded with information, BF or FF, cloth or sposies, circ or not, cio or not, cosleep or in a crib....I don't see the problem in more information to make whatever choice you see fit for your family. IF the environment is something they really care about and want to help protect maybe if she were to see the information with how modern cloth diapers are she would want to do it....who knows. Heck I think it would be great if everyone used cloth diapers, they can be done much cheaper than sposies if you want, they have many benefits and aren't hard to use at all.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisa1302 said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Actually, I think if her husband feels passionately about the environment then she should feel bad about using disposables if there's any conceivable way she could incorporate cloth into her life. She's in a position of responsibility and I don't think she's immune to responsibility just because she's a mother. Mother isn't a title you can hide behind and do as you wish without question just because you happened to give birth... you're as accountable for your choices and mistakes as much as the next person. I don't breeze through life expecting never to be challenged for my thoughts and opinons, if I did then I'd be constantly offended. I certainly didn't give birth and then think "phew, now I'm a mum nobody will dare question me ever again".
> 
> Yet, this seems to happen to so many other women :/
> 
> so everyone who uses sposies should feel bad?
> 
> how about the fact some people cant afford it , and no the washables are cheaper thing doesnt always apply, because some people live from one week to the next and do not have spare money to but washables so have to buy what they can each week which tends to be disposbales.Click to expand...

If they claim to be passionate about the environment they should, that was my point with reference to feeling bad. I'm aware that not everyone cares about the environment, that's a different matter.


----------



## lfernie

Tbh she is in a position of responsibility and she is the wife of the man leading our country so I don't think there is an issue with her being asked about her parenting choices. As long as she makes an educated decision then fine. I don't have a problem with people using sposies at all but to me it seems like people jumped on this thread for arguments sake and just keeping using the same monotonous arguments. At the end of the day sposies are widely used, cloth is not and tbh you can buy terry squares for buttons so cost shouldn't really come in to it. If she wants to use them fine if she doesn't that's up to her but I don't think you can calla bunch of cloth users a pressure group as such. Lol chasing her along the streets yeilding BB's & WN's


----------



## Lisa1302

lfernie said:


> Lol chasing her along the streets yeilding BB's & WN's

:haha::haha::haha::haha:
That would be funny though


----------



## Kit

I am in two minds about this. I don't think there is anything wrong with a courteous, properly-co-ordinated approach from a group. However, I don't think that a Facebook group is necessarily the best vessel - we know how Facebook groups can get and I suspect that there will be a lot of slagging-off done on the group if she doesn't do what is suggested. Mumsnet are pretty high profile and perhaps an approach from someone like that would be better.

I think I would be inclined to agree with those who are unhappy with this idea if this was her first baby. I can't imagine the pressure that would come with having your first child in the public eye - we all know how well-meaning advice can actually be very upsetting and stressful. In those circumstances I think I would be saying that she should be left well alone. However, she is an experienced mother and no doubt robust enough not to lose sleep over rejected advice and suggestions.

She did know what it would mean for her when her husband became prime minister and I am sure the implications for her and for the family have been discussed many times. She is, to a a great extent, part and parcel of what her husband is all about. The candidates use their wives as part of their campaign - they must expect their wives to be scrutinised on an ongoing basis. If they are willing to use their families to support whatever image they want to project, then it must surely be acceptable for the public to ask those families to support important issues. She shouldn't be harassed, but I think in her position, a polite approach would be entirely reasonable and appropriate.

I wonder if a group asking her to consider sing a sling would be criticised? I know it is a bit different as, beyond advertising the use of slings, it would have no wider benefits, but would it also be considered inappropriate?

She has a great opportunity as "first lady" to lead by example. She may have this information, she may not. There is no harm in giving it to her IF it is done properly. I don't know how much of an impact it would have on the wider public. I suspect it would be more effective if Angelina Jolie used "trendy" nappies! However, there is certainly an issue here of people hoping to see the prime minister's family living the values that the prime minister claims to stand for.

And Serina, what on earth was that comment for? Who moans about the NP section? All I have seen recently are a couple of slightly challenging threads about some of the practices discussed in this section. That comment is no more accurate or appropriate than me saying "Now I see why everyone moans about the posters in the Baby Club".
Uncalled-for.


----------



## Kota

very well said Kit...


----------



## indy and lara

Serene123 said:


> Now I get why everyone moans about the mums in this section :shock:

That is just unbelievably rude.

It is a fb page for goodness sake. Nothing more, nothing less and pretty easy to ignore.


----------



## Blob

I didn&#8217;t really look at the facebook group but i imagine that she's been sent SO much baby stuff by companies i very much doubt she will see it as much other than people wanting advertising. A woman in the public eye as much as she is going to be will be targeted by everyone, its up to her whether she decides to use cloth or whatever else she's sent. But who is to say she doesn&#8217;t already use cloth? Not everyone who uses it shouts about or gets totally carried away with all the pretty nappies :rofl:


----------



## littlestar

true, we don't all shout about it but if someone asks about Q's nappies i need duck tape to shut me up! :rofl: 
(they started the conversation in the first place not me :) :angel:)


----------



## Jo

Serene123's comments have already been picked up by Admin, so can we now please leave that issue :thumbup:

I would also like to state again that nobody knows whether she is going to to use cloth or not, hey she might even be on here, who knows :lol:

Seriously what is the point of arguing/dabating something that we do not know and are not likely to know and TBH using cloth is not the be all and end all of enviromental issues, that is only something you do for 2 years max, it does help but there are lots more issues.

I know if I was her and I spotted a pressure group aimed at me, I would do the polar opposite, just to show I'll do what I like :rofl:


----------



## Rachel_C

Sorry if this has already been mentioned but why is everybody assuming that it's all MRS Cameron's decision? Last time I checked, when there's a mum and a dad having a baby, there are TWO parents involved in the decisions made for that child. So saying that it's not fair to suggest cloth to her because her husband is the PM is just daft really... isn't he going to be involved in decisions about his child? HE has said that he's into environmental issues, HE is presumably going to be more than a sperm donor, so there is nothing wrong in giving THEM the opportunity to see what cloth nappies are like. 

If sending somebody some cloth nappies to try is wrong, are the Bounty packs wrong? It's all basically advertising a product or an idea. 

Whatever the people on BnB say, there ARE most definitely millions of parents out there who think that cloth nappies are terries and plastic pants and nothing more. I've spoken to friends about using cloth and they've said "oh yes, I was really keen to try cloth but then my mum told me about wringing them out by hand and boiling them so I decided to use disposables instead". They were amazed to see Leyla's cloth nappies and have said that they wished they'd known earlier. 

If somebody sent me ANYTHING for my baby, I would think it was nice even if they wanted me to buy something or make a particular decision. I've had some weird presents and some awful ones and some odd things in Bounty packs etc. Somebody gave me some of those bottles with cutesy characters on with an awful teat and I would never use them - it didn't force me to bottle feed and it didn't even make me consider using those daft bottles for my newborn (or at any age actually!). 

I really think that the point of the campaign is that IF the PM and his wife are really into environmental issues, they might like to consider cloth and it's giving them some to try. Not everybody spends time on forums etc and if you think that cloth nappies are terries and pins, why would you search to see if you were wrong? I don't spend all day googling the things I think I know to check if I'm right! I can just imagine it now... "Dear Google, I've bought Leyla vests and sleepsuits as that's what I know babies wear... has something new been invented that I don't know about? What are the technological advances in baby clothes? Thanks Google!" As I see it, if they would possibly consider cloth nappies but are put off by what they think they're like, sending them some and encouraging them to use them is a nice thing to do, especially as so many people's perceptions are very wrong.

And one more thing... David Cameron has chosen to be in a public position where people will make suggestions to him all the time. He'll be discussing the economy, the welfare state, health care, the NHS etc. There are millions of pressure groups and campaigns about pretty much everything... if he wasn't able to stand up for himself and would be cowed by it all, he wouldn't be PM. As they are a couple, that goes for his wife too.


----------



## suzanne108

:munch:


----------



## special_kala

who knew a silly FB group could have started this?!

I saw it and thought it was supposed to be lighthearted.


----------



## lemily

It must be difficult to be in a position like Mrs. Cameron. I remember the furore in the papers that the Blairs got as to whether Leo Blair had had his MMR or not. They stuck by their guns to not release this information to the press and I stick by their decision. It is none of our business! Same with berating MPs about their choice of schooling for their children. Many MPs get 'told off' for putting their children in private school - this is their choice. It might seem at odds if the minister for education pays for his/her child's education while waxing lyrical about the good state system, but it is their choice as parents to do whatever is best for their child and their situation. 

Although I don't see anything sinister with the facebook group, or the offering of samples, I do think we shouldn't care what she chooses regardless of her position as the PMs wife. Do we demand they eat a vegetarian diet because that is better for the environment (According to a lot of people) or demand that she replace her car with an electric model, or take public transport? I really do believe it is none of our business as to what she chooses to clothe, diaper, feed, or send her children too. She is a parent just like every one of you, and I imagine you get fed up of justifying your choices to people (when faced with the naysayers in regards to co-sleeping, BLW etc). She should have the right to withold information about her choices, and should not have to explain herself. 

As for promoting cloth - grassroots support is better than anything. Your babies already spread the word, and in a way that gives other parents information to make the best choice for them. Better to target HVs and NCT programs as promoters rather than a solitary 'celebrity' figure.


----------

